

IPython as a Replacement for Bash (on a Mac) - tmsh
http://tmsh.posterous.com/ipython-as-a-replacement-for-bash-on-a-mac

======
rflrob
Having to use a ! for every system command is a dealbreaker for me. Honestly,
it would be a dealbreaker even if you only had to do it once per line, but
multiples is just too cumbersome to be a good replacement for bash.

If there were some way to put it in "shell mode", where you could avoid that,
and perhaps use bang for "this line is now python", that might be okay.

 _EDIT_ : I think I misunderstood what he was saying about multiple !'s. I
still think ! is too cumbersome to use in front of commands by default,
though. Also, when you use !, you don't have any way to test whether a call
has run properly (i.e., no $? that I can figure out)

~~~
viraptor
There is shell mode - maybe not obvious from the article. Run ipython with:

ipython -p pysh

and you'll get pysh "profile". It's a shell and python environment merged
together. This way you don't have to use bangs.

    
    
        > ls -> (output of ls)
        > ls | grep x -> (output of grep)
        > res = !ls
        > res?
        Type:		SList
        Base Class:	<class 'IPython.genutils.SList'>
        ...

